# oregon newt with a res?



## cccordero (Oct 3, 2004)

Do you think this combination could work?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

cccordero said:


> Do you think this combination could work?
> [snapback]1096468[/snapback]​


no, mixing amphibians and turtles is never a good idea. salamanders and newts are foods that a res also eat in the wild.

J-Rod


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

yea i caught a buncha small frogs and put them with my RES's and al gone before morning!


----------



## cccordero (Oct 3, 2004)

my res hasn't even starting eating guppies or feeders


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

cccordero said:


> my res hasn't even starting eating guppies or feeders
> [snapback]1099711[/snapback]​


really? how old are they? mine started to eat feeders and rosies when they were about 2-3 months old! and boy do they ove crickets...just as a snake though! always give a variety!


----------



## cccordero (Oct 3, 2004)

maybe 5 months


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

hmm, yea mine just started eating on their own. i kept some rosies in with them while they were small and then one day all the fish were gone! give it time theyll come around!


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

cccordero said:


> Do you think this combination could work?
> [snapback]1096468[/snapback]​


are we talking the orange colored Oregon newt, salamander or whatever it is??? I believe they have toxins in there skin, when bitten they may not be too good for a res, not sure on this but may want to look into it first


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

WHATS A RES?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

red eared slider=RES


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

trying to get them to breed now thats hella funny!!!!








:rolling:


----------

